# My Own Hybrid is Getting Ready to Bloom!!



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 9, 2021)

I could not change the title of the old thread so I thought I would start a new one. The link below shows how the seedlings looked in 2019.
One of the seedlings is already in bud! These are the fastest growing seedlings I’ve seen.
And this particular seedling has grown quite large at 9inch across from tip to tip.
Only if other paphs grew at this lightening speed!
I’m aware that this kind of hybrid usually results in ugly flowers but I’m very excited nonetheless!!

Little note on culture:

Potted in the mix of orchiata, perlite, possibly some charcoal and hydroton which is heavily incorporated in the bottom half of the pot
This compot has not been disturbed since the spring of 2019.
The seedlings have been grown under T8 fluorescent light.

Seedling Update in the last 6 Months


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 9, 2021)

Congrats, dad!


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 9, 2021)

So which cross is this? Very nice foliage regardless.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 9, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Congrats, dad!


Thanks!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 9, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> So which cross is this? Very nice foliage regardless.


Delenatii x (callosum x Hsinying Rubyweb)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 10, 2021)

Exciting and congrats!!! Ugly or not, it’s yours!!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 10, 2021)

> Ugly or not, it’s yours!!


I've heard that a lot about my kids  
Congrats, must be like x-mas as a child.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 10, 2021)

P.K.Hansen said:


> I've heard that a lot about my kids
> Congrats, must be like x-mas as a child.


No!! hahaha
Thank you!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 10, 2021)

good luck.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 11, 2021)

Fantastic and exciting! Is the budding growth part of a compot or a multi growth plant?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 11, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> Fantastic and exciting! Is the budding growth part of a compot or a multi growth plant?


It’s a compot containing four seedlings.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 11, 2021)

So, if I'm not mistaken, less than 2 years out of flask. Like you stated, wish they all grew that fast.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 12, 2021)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> So, if I'm not mistaken, less than 2 years out of flask. Like you stated, wish they all grew that fast.


Less than 3, not 2. These were potted up in early 2019. So, it’s been about 2.5 years. Still fast.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 21, 2021)

The bud has been growing big fast but it looks deformed already and the colors are very unstably expressed.
These are all very much expected, but it will be interesting to see how it looks when open.


----------

